# cool water tropical fish



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi I am interesting in getting some small species of tropical fish (proberly no bigger than the size of an adult guppy).

I am not new to keeping fish so know all the information needed to keep fish healthy and happy etc.

I am interested to know if there are any species of tropical fish which will live well in slightly cooler water. For example I know that danios and minows will, are there any others?

The reason for this is because I would like to keep some small hardy species with out needing a heater.

The lowest temperature the water will be at is around 50-60f of a night time and in the day around 70-75f.

If possible I am after some kind of shrimp and algae eater too if there are any which would live happily in cooler water.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

These are the only species i know of:

Danios - Zebra, pearl and leopard
White Cloud Mountain Minnows
American Flag Fish
Hillstream Loach
Stickleback (l0l)


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

As well as the above, Paradise Fish plus Rosy, Gold and Arulius Barbs will also suit coldwater conditions.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks everyone are there any species of shrimp or similar which are suited to lower water temps?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I figured thats the whole point to tropical keeping was just the change in temperature.

Marina


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

:lol2: I know I knew someone would say something like that, 

I am after only a small amount of fish which are on the smaller side, goldfish are too big so the fish would have to be from a more tropical environment. 
I was trying to find out what other species there are that dont require higher water temps as I knew there were some available.


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Butterfly/Hong Kong plecs are temperate. Plus they look like they've been thrown very hard at the glass and splatted, which obviously makes them more appealling.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

abisnail said:


> Butterfly/Hong Kong plecs are temperate. Plus they look like they've been thrown very hard at the glass and splatted, which obviously makes them more appealling.


:2thumb:

Do these plecs have a specific ph they preffer?


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Not too sure to be honest, you'd have to research. Planetcatfish is a good place to start. I have one in my coldwater tank and we live in a really hard water area and he's fine.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

ok thanks I will carry on researching then


----------



## wes77 (Mar 23, 2009)

You could also try Buenos Aires Tetras, and if you want to go with cichlids Geophagus braziliensis will tolerate cooler temps. The latter will also happily devour danios, minnows and anything else smaller so be careful.:2thumb:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks I will have a look at those species :2thumb:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

common ( gibbycep) plecs will live in cold water and will live in quite murky water. they are not affected by too much change in ph. the draw back is they do grow large over a period of time.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

mariekni said:


> *common ( gibbycep) plecs will live in cold water* and will live in quite murky water. they are not affected by too much change in ph. the draw back is they do grow large over a period of time.


 
no dont do that to the gibbys

thyre too nice:flrt:
they dont like it too cold
slow the metabolism down to much
cant digest food properly and cause probs

ppl get away with it, but i wudnt do it
try sukin loach, or hong kongs like abisnail said.

daz


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mariekni said:


> common ( gibbycep) plecs will live in cold water and will live in *quite murky* water. they are not affected by too much change in ph. the draw back is they do grow large over a period of time.


I would hope in these enlightened times of gravel cleaning and weekly water changes, nobody has murky tank water...:gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
As for the Gibbys i will not be tryin them anyway as i know they grow massive :gasp: so it would not be suitable to put them in the size tank i have.

As for murky water no there will be none of that :lol2:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

It depends what you consider cool water i`ve kept clown loaches and silver sharks at 68 degrees farenheit with no problems in fact they semed to really thrive at those temps .

i`ve also had black mollies suvive in heavily salted water down to the low sixties ( farenheit) i came to the conclusion salt was more important to them than temp. within reason of course.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Trillian said:


> As well as the above, Paradise Fish plus Rosy, Gold and Arulius Barbs will also suit coldwater conditions.


ARULIUS i would have to argue personally... :/


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think I may just get a type of Danio and minows as i know these will be comfortable at the temps.

The temperature should not drop any lower than 60f to be honest.

Does anyone know how well Killifish would do and what they would be like with minows?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone know how well Killifish would do?

The water temp is staying at 72f -74f.


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

darwengray said:


> It depends what you consider cool water i`ve kept clown loaches and silver sharks at 68 degrees farenheit with no problems in fact they semed to really thrive at those temps .
> 
> i`ve also had black mollies suvive in heavily salted water down to the low sixties ( farenheit) i came to the conclusion salt was more important to them than temp. within reason of course.



i don't believe clown loach will thrive at 68 long term, and you shouldn't advise anyone to keep them at this temperature any fish can live at this temperature for a while. considering clown loach can live over 15 years and grow to 12"(8" is more likely), im guessing yours did not do this.


----------



## Leon100 (Feb 16, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> Does anyone know how well Killifish would do?
> 
> The water temp is staying at 72f -74f.


Will probably be a bit cold, there 75f+ from what I've read.

Also in regards to "Butterfly/Hong Kong plecs" there not actually plecs at all there Chinese hillstream loaches, are great to watch but prefer a fast flowing current (hence there shape and sticking abilitys)

So how about making a fast flowing river set up?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

wes77 said:


> You could also try Buenos Aires Tetras, and if you want to go with cichlids Geophagus braziliensis will tolerate cooler temps. The latter will also happily devour danios, minnows and anything else smaller so be careful.:2thumb:


I think that wouls be too cold for beunos aries tetras in my humble opinion, and in my experience do best in a species only tanks as they can get pretty big and behave like piranahs... Evil but lovely fish....


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok cool, i currently have the filter in there only a small fluval which gives a slow current all around the tank. It also has a few java fern plants in their and some small natural coloured gravel.

Any other ideas as what i could add to the tank and fish. So far i am thinking of adding a small shoal of white cload minows and maybe some danios.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Gaz1987 said:


> Ok cool, i currently have the filter in there only a small fluval which gives a slow current all around the tank. It also has a few java fern plants in their and some small natural coloured gravel.
> 
> Any other ideas as what i could add to the tank and fish. So far i am thinking of adding a small shoal of white cload minows and maybe some danios.


Sounds good. Although, and I'm not saying you should, but when I was a kid I had a tropical tank and the heater conked out and was running for months and months before I realised, with no losses.....


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Same, I had guppies, cardinals and glowlights in one tank, heater concked out (didnt know untill I turned off the plug!) lol


----------



## pendelm (Apr 25, 2009)

mollies in theory can live at temperate, and a certain barb (as well as Roseys, I forget the exact name) but it gets pretty big anyway, so not really important for you... some rainbows are ok at 15deg too


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

cherry shrimp are pretty bomb proof and breed well so it won't be much of an issue of they get eaten by the other fish.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

kennyshere said:


> cherry shrimp are pretty bomb proof and breed well so it won't be much of an issue of they get eaten by the other fish.


 if Esfa sees this...


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

he he! oh dear!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

:devil::devil:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Esfa said:


> :devil::devil:


 :flrt:


Trillian said:


> :lol2:


...:whistling2:


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

once again he he! oh dear!


----------

